#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  AspenONE 8.1 Release

## dsp151

*Aspen Technology is pleased to announce the February 2013 release of aspenONE V8.1


*


Aspen Technology is pleased to announce the latest enhancements to the aspenONE process optimization software suite. The V8.1 release features the new Aspen IMOS (Aspen Inventory Management and Operations Scheduling), significant enhancements for assay management within Aspen PIMS, the first ever Aspen Version Comparison Assistant, and new Aspen HYSYS Teaching Modules.

The new aspenONE functionality will help customers become proficient faster, collaborate better using shared data, and enable more profitable decisions through expanded access to critical information. Highlights of the new products and innovations in the V8.1 release include:

The new Aspen IMOS is a web-based software solution that enables companies to optimize petroleum supply chain operations and react quickly to changing market conditions. Through Aspen IMOS, schedulers gain full visibility on inventory positions, current and future inventory movements, market demand, and contract status, all through a single platform. Aspen IMOSs shared data environment replaces spreadsheets and brings schedulers a new level of collaboration and real-time information to enable the most profitable decisions.

The new Aspen PIMS simplifies planners access to industry assay data. Refinery planners can now easily import industry-standard crude assays directly into Aspen PIMS, where it is stored and available for easy access anytime. Using this external assay data via the new Aspen PIMS assay management import function, planners can easily analyze new crudes using the widest variety of assay data available  and make better crude buying decisions.

Aspen Version Comparison Assistant reduces deployment time and enables a seamless upgrade path to the latest aspenONE software. Engineers can now avoid the arduous process of manually validating model results. Instead, Aspen Version Comparison Assistant auto-generates a clear version-to-version comparison of modeling results to save engineering time.

Aspen Licensing Dashboard will alert you if any users were denied a license in the last 4 weeks and drill down to show the user and license they were trying to use. It will also show you the date of the license that will expire the earliest as well as the ability to see all the licenses and their expiration dates for each server.

The Aspen HYSYS Teaching Modules provide curriculum material for universities who are developing the next generation of process engineers. Designed in conjunction with top chemical engineering professors and presenting real-world engineering challenges, the Teaching Modules are an essential tool to prepare new process engineers to enter the oil and gas and petroleum refining industry.See More: AspenONE 8.1 Release

----------


## arturo_javier

AspenONE v8.0 has any problem???

----------


## izhuyi

8.0存在许多漏洞

----------


## srikanth

8.0-在许多漏洞

----------


## srikanth

8.0存在许多漏洞

----------

